# Terrible Prints



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Prints are getting worse! When I started doing industrial, we used to get print telling us pipe size, box elevations, and distance of walls, etc. We also used to call engineers sir because they wore ties, and were smart.

Today, almost 26 years down the road, prints are better toilet paper than direction. I love the title "60% engineered" Engineers? I dress better than half, and my baseball cap faces forward when I wear it. Seen engineers with three year in the field, wouldn't make a good water boy to an earlier "engineer in training".

I do know that there are some great engineers out there, I just wish they'd produce more of them! Then Prints would be that!!! Not some pos over in the corner!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

On a remodel if I get ANY sort of plans....even a drawing on a napkin I am thrilled. We work for a few GC's and they never ever have a drawing for us. We just finished a job we started in Oct 2010 that had no plans.



:laughing::laughing:





That said yes the prints I do get for new work have gotten worse. Full of mistakes and missing items. Freaking plan sketchers...


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I had one jackass give me cabinet drawings that one section was in imperial, then the next section was in metric, then imperial, then metric......on the same page, all on one section of the kitchen......PICK ONE!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just something to remember, if given the opportunity or time most EEs would like to flood us with info and great prints, but like us they get beat up by their clients to do it cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I had one jackass give me cabinet drawings that one section was in imperial, then the next section was in metric, then imperial, then metric......on the same page, all on one section of the kitchen......PICK ONE!


lol What the...


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Just something to remember, if given the opportunity or time most EEs would like to flood us with info and great prints, but like us they get beat up by their clients to do it cheaper and cheaper.


 
Yes, I'll agree to part of that. Went through a few engineer's on the last job. They fired the best one (refused to bow to stupidity, left our job for a far better one after being axed) we had, went through a couple of mediochre ones, ended up with a reasonable guy, only because he would listen, and had enough people skills, along with technical skill to survive where the firestorms were (in the "big" office).


----------



## tombs (May 26, 2011)

I believe engineers should stick to driving trains! The plans I have been getting lately end up with 6 to 8 revisions by the time the project is completed. The revisions are from our submitted as-builts.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

mostly they are all lacking one thing.."PRACTICAL FIELD EXPERIENCE"


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Next time I get a 60% engineered set of drawings, do I only have to pay 60%...or can I engineer, and take home the "other 40%"?

Me to engineer - what are these supposed to be?

Engineer - "Those are the latest, greatest prints!" 

Me - :My dog makes better prints in the yard than those chicken scratchings".

Engineer - This is the "new age" you have to envision...

Me - My dog at least let's me know what direction he's going....better than your drawings.

PS....don't even have a dog right now :whistling2:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

You guys get prints?!
That must be pretty cool.


----------



## 3phasesparky (May 30, 2011)

Tell me about it, I always have to check the prints to make sure nothing got missed, make sure the amprage/voltage matches the mech/plum prints. One job I did had 2 panels and a trans. that were not on the prints but 5 RTU's were fed out of 1, and all of the exh. fans out of the other. I had to send in like 10 RFI's all for stuff that was missed.


----------

